
AI could get 100 times more energy-efficient with IBM’s new artificial synapses - jitrocs
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611390/ai-could-get-100-times-more-energy-efficient-with-ibms-new-artificial-synapses/
======
ankurdhama
Replace AI from the title with Deep learning and it would make sense but of-
course in todays world any computing related news just don't make sense until
you have AI in it.

------
ivankolev
Well written reporting, to the point, and with counterpoint too. As far as
IBM's research efforts, yeah they have drawn lots of duds over the years...

------
ddtaylor
IBM's claims of AI in the past have been a bit overdone by the marketing
department (Watson) so I forgive anyone for being a bit skeptic here.

~~~
Graphguy
full disclosure, I work for IBM. But it does link to a fairly informative
research paper published in Nature.

"The computational energy efficiency of 28,065 billion operations per second
per watt and throughput per area of 3.6 trillion operations per second per
square millimetre that we calculate for our implementation exceed those of
today’s graphical processing units by two orders of magnitude."

